# Converter location



## Kayaker (Oct 28, 2019)

We have a shortage of available RV techs so I'm trying to check my converter myself but can't locate it. Wondering if anyone might know this for a 2008 Fleetwood Prowler 250 RLS trailer.
Battery is good but converter is not charging it. Want to check for 120 going in and 13.86 going out for battery charging.


----------



## Cavie (Feb 9, 2020)

Sorry no one answered you. On or near/behind the 120 volt circuit breaker box. If it's working you will be able to hear the fan run.


----------



## Jack Hall (May 15, 2021)

Possible workaround- I got a small (6amp) smart charger from Harbor Freight for less than $30.  It monitors the ctate of charge of the battery and tapers the charging rate as the battery becomes charged, finally going to a "float charge " condition when it is fully charged.  That is ALL I plug in when the trailer is just sitting.  On a prior trailer, I left it plugged in for months, and the converter killed the battery.  When I talked to an RV tech about it, he said "Yeah- trailer converters are notorious for boiling a battery dry and killing it".  I suspect that newer trailers (made after 2018 or so) have probably addressed this issue by making the converter "smart", but this is just a guess.


----------

